# 350z rims



## Silva300zx (Jan 29, 2004)

Will the 18" stock 350z rims fit on the 300zx TT?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they do since one of the guys in the Z club here has them on his Z32 300ZX and alot of the guys with Z31s. ill check on it though.


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I wonder how hard it is to get ahold of a set of 350z wheels, and how expensive


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

87_300zxT said:


> I wonder how hard it is to get ahold of a set of 350z wheels, and how expensive


I have a set 17" take-offs with tires available for $750 plus shipping. You may want to call your local dealer and see if they have any take-offs. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ditto, yes they will work and you can call your local dealer- call the parts dept. Im waiting on one of my friends in our parts dept to get me a set of the 18's that are coming with the g35-- Im probably just going to buy something else b/c Im going to wait forever unless I get 350Z wheel, plus I can get Motegis from my distributor on sale right now!Call them anyways though- My dealer wants 500 bucks for the Wheels and Tires (mounted and balanced obviously) with the hardware-

Todd


----------

